# Nissan ignition key problem



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a 60 reg Nissan Note and recently I have noticed the key sticking when I go to take it out of the ignition, it got very bad this week so I took it into the local garage. It appears something that they have come across before and as a consequence I am now waiting for the ignition lock to be replaced, not cheap either over Â£250 for a new barrel.

I have noticed after a bit of googling that this is not an uncommon fault, so I wonder why the manufacturer hasn't done some thing about it. I realise that things wear out but should a lock barrel go after just 6 years?


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2017)

I've no professional credentials in this area, but I've never know this happen.... would a good squirt of WD 40 do any good?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2017)

IanM said:



			I've no professional credentials in this area, but I've never know this happen.... would a good squirt of WD 40 do any good?
		
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't; if you were going to use a liquid lubricant in it then a good silicon lubricant or GT-85; a dry graphite lubricant would be my choice.  But having looked at a few threads on it, a lubricant ain't going to save it as it seems to be a wear issue that a lubricant won't help.

http://thecarkeyman.co.uk/help-my-nissan-key-is-stuck/


----------



## Coffey (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe not related, but have read that if you have heavy keys/keyrings on your car key chain it can have an effect on it when it is in the ignition


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			No it wouldn't; if you were going to use a liquid lubricant in it then a good silicon lubricant or GT-85; a dry graphite lubricant would be my choice.  But having looked at a few threads on it, a lubricant ain't going to save it as it seems to be a wear issue that a lubricant won't help.

http://thecarkeyman.co.uk/help-my-nissan-key-is-stuck/

Click to expand...

I rang thecarkeyman, he charges Â£150 to fix it apparently with a piece made by a 3D printer, sounded a bit risky so went for the replacement option


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2017)

louise_a said:



_*I have noticed after a bit of googling that this is not an uncommon fault, so I wonder why the manufacturer hasn't done some thing about it*_. I realise that things wear out but should a lock barrel go after just 6 years?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louse
 I have been selling Nissans for 6 years and _*not once*_ have I heard of this problem with Notes before.
We sell a large amount of Notes at our dealership, one of our better sellers. 
Trust me.... if this problem has been as common as your Google search suggests, I would have heard of it by now. People love to moan!
As Coffey has mentioned above, a heavy bunch of keys in the ignition barrel can cause problems over the years as the continual bouncing up and down as you drive down the road will wear out the locks internals, although this doesn't normally show itself by a "sticking" key, it's _*usually *_the opposite.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 29, 2017)

HI Smiffy,

I couldn't remember who it was that sold Nissans, it was your comments I was particularly interested in.

The problem is a part of the inside of the lock is sticking done and the key catches on it when you pull it out. It is interesting that you have not heard of it though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2017)

louise_a said:



			HI Smiffy,

I couldn't remember who it was that sold Nissans, it was your comments I was particularly interested in.

The problem is a part of the inside of the lock is sticking done and the key catches on it when you pull it out. It is interesting that you have not heard of it though.
		
Click to expand...

Have never heard a thing about it in the past Louise
My service dept aren't open today being Sunday but I will have a chat with them tomorrow to see if they are any the wiser?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 30, 2017)

Just wondered if you had spoken to your service dept Smiffy?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 31, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Just wondered if you had spoken to your service dept Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh he said buy a Peugeot!!! 


Sorry not helpful!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Just wondered if you had spoken to your service dept Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Not the service department as such but one of our technicians said there had been a few of these that he has dealt with over the years. Not enough to warrant intervention by Nissan but not unknown.
So you were right. But other than getting a new barrel fitted, there's not a lot you can do unfortunately.



Rooter said:



			Yeh he said buy a Peugeot!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not until next Monday onwards


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 31, 2017)

Had this problem on my last but one Zafira. I have a big bunch of keys hanging from my car keys so perhaps this was the problem. Perhaps keyless ignition is the answer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Had this problem on my last but one Zafira. I have a big bunch of keys hanging from my car keys so perhaps this was the problem. Perhaps keyless ignition is the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Or don't have such a large (often unnecessary) keyfobs/keys on your car key?

Both my wife and youngest daughter insist on having a key bunch ratio that is 1 key to 10 extra hanging items. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------

